# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  New Shotgun?

## kiwijames

Hey troops. I have been considering buying a shotgun for a while now and with a new pup on the way I think I will now bite the bullet and get one. I want to get an O/U and was thinking 20g? More for jump shooting and birding (pheasants)? Was thinking Yildez for a cheap start? Any other suggestions?

----------


## Toby

Doesnt sound like a bad gun to get. But why 20g?

----------


## kiwijames

20 being sub gauge can shoot lead. 12g no. Mind you I hear this may also change and I'm concerned a 20g shooting steel may be shit.

----------


## mikee

I have a Beretta 20g SP3 and love it although I find it shoots very flat and struggle shooting clays well with it. I also have 28g inserts for it as well. I brought it for the same reasons as you, If I am out upland hunting and a duck flies over well I can shoot it without worrying about the steel shot thing.

 Bloody good gun however if some noddy changes the rules then I would have brought a 12g (most likely a Beretta 682). Mind you I only buy a gamebird licence for a single reason now ( I don't want to lose my stuff ) as the F&G seem more and more run by people with their own agenda's and who have forgotten what they were actually elected for. They seem to think that because they were elected it means they can do what they want.

I have tried a Yildiz but did not fit me well and was too light for anything but a field gun. With Magnum Steel 20g loads I would think it would bite on both ends. 

Try as many guns as you can before you commit to buying one. I love my Beretta but for some reason I actually shoot my brothers 12g Miroku Sporting gun much better at 1/2 the cost

----------


## R93

Its only a couple tossers from southland that shoot boring decoying birds, yet think they are better hunters than everyone else that are causing the issue with sub gauges.  They have a 50 bird daily limit down there and they think sub gauges are an issue :36 1 5: 
Get a 20 James, youll be right for a while. They say there is a lot of support out there from hunters too ban lead in 20 gauge but they are people that will never own a 20 and are happy too maim birds by trying to shoot like they have always done, with a 12. 
"Doesnt affect me coz I have a 12, so yeah, fuck it, ban lead."
Dont let idiots with personal agendas ruin your fun. 

Dont know anything about the yilditz mate, but as long as it fits and you can shoot it, who cares what it is, especially where an U/O is concerned.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Buy Sam's F3 bro. Its a mean deal.

----------


## mikee

> Dont know anything about the yilditz mate, but as long as it fits and you can shoot it, who cares what it is, especially where an U/O is concerned.


That would be about the best advise _I never took_ when buying my gun. Mine is a great field gun for snap shooting but god forbid the long crosser on the clay target field. 

I should have joined the gun club first and tried a lot more guns than joining it after buying  to get practise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

R93 when you are up this way for your holiday might I suggest some trolling for Kingfish before you go over the hill. They are here and in good numbers so I am told.

----------


## Toby

A bit off topic but how many of you shoot with 2 beads?

----------


## R93

Never tried for a kingi and wouldnt have a clue how too go about it Mikee. I havent got the gear they would require in rod size anyway I reckon. I am just using my salmon gear for snaps.

F3 is an expensive bird gun PK. Even at Sam's awesome price. Mudpie gun anyway. Might be too high for field shooting unless ya butchered the stock.

Hell be thinking about it now, I bet. Can never have too many Blasers.

----------


## R93

> A bit off topic but how many of you shoot with 2 beads?


I have 2 on my F3 Toby but I wouldnt have a clue what they are for, other than decoration. I look at the target when shooting and only see my barrels out of my peripheral vision.

----------


## Bulltahr

R93 is right there Toby, beads are just bling. If you are focusing on those little balls, you won't be hitting much.............

----------


## TeRei

Buy a 20g Benelli. It out performs the 12g Benelli by miles. Quicker, lighter and bloody accurate. Very annoying to see the grin on a 13 year old smoking them first. Brendan Coe wrote a great article on one years ago. Should have seen the light afterwards but hard to put down the 12g.The 20g will smoke them in heavy cover no sweat.Dream calibre. Tom Lanauze[spelling?] in RnR has written some good stuff about them[20g] on a wide variety of game birds.

----------


## Rushy

> A bit off topic but how many of you shoot with 2 beads?


I try not to wear beads Toby. Makes you look like a bit of a Nancy.

----------


## Toby

Thats right. My old side by side had no bead and I was deadly with it.

----------


## Wirehunt

Ejectors and double trigger.   If the gun fits right you will forget about it and start smokin em.
Go with the 30g load, Fiocchi 20HP is the best I've found so far.

----------


## Toby

Doesnt 20g ammo cost more then 12g?

----------


## Bulltahr

> Ejectors and double trigger.   If the gun fits right you will forget about it and start smokin em.
> Go with the 30g load, Fiocchi 20HP is the best I've found so far.


Made right here in Timaru.  The target suff is the same price as 12g.  Love my 20g for everything.

----------


## Toby

Are mossberg silver reserves good? I like the look of the top one but maybe in 12g

----------


## Pointer

Agree with the others get what fits. I find the newer Mirokus to be a bit longer in the stock than most which suits me well. I'm going to go against the grain and say get a 12 bore if it tickles ya fancy, you can always run lead in them

----------


## Hales Smut

I own a 12b Beretta Ultralight, a Browning 12b B25 and a Beretta 687, 20b O/U with double triggers.  I also have a Miroku 20b O/U wich is hardly used.
Once you start using a 20b you never go back to a 12b. I use my guns for walked up rough shooting over my dogs. The 12b Ultralight is hardly heavier, but the balance isn"t as good.  The 20b Beretta and the Browning are my favourites. They feel light.  A 20b is a dream to carry and shoot. Also less noise.  For me a double trigger 20b is about the perfect gun. A double trigger 16b, could maybe be just as good. Isn't it possible to find a good secondhand Beretta, Browning, Fabram,...   they might be as cheap as a lower quality new gun and you'll never loose money on it when you ever would think of selling it on.

----------


## Wirehunt

> ]Made[/I] right here in Timaru.  The target suff is the same price as 12g.  Love my 20g for everything.


Is the club made there?  Cause the hunting stuff is imported.

----------


## Bulltahr

The target stuff is made there, they aren't going to re-tool for another run, so once it's gone, it's gone.

----------


## Maca49

> I try not to wear beads Toby. Makes you look like a bit of a Nancy.


One in each ear keeps you balanced!
With a 28 guage you can buy a wad that takes a .50 cal lead ball, just looking at getting some from the states, I have a sleeved 12 guage.

----------


## Barefoot

worth looking at a huglu, have one in 20g. nice flow to it.

----------


## kiwijames

> worth looking at a huglu, have one in 20g. nice flow to it.


Had thought about them. Where did you get yours? They are bought in by Hayes aren't they? Or was it Stagers?

----------


## Barefoot

staeger was bringing them in at the time so assume they still have the agency. Got mine from sportways.

----------


## Wirehunt

No, they went away from it Barefoot as the manufacturer would let anyone import them.

Good solid shotguns though, got a 20ga SXS.

----------

